
Show HN: HN Mail – A topic-based newsletter service for Hacker News - desmonding
https://hnmail.io/
======
desmonding
Hello HN,

Hacker News is a wonderful source of information which continues to inspire me
to explore and learn. Given tons of posts are created everyday, sometimes it
could be difficult to keep up with stories that I’m interested in, wouldn’t it
be great to be able to collect and digest stories regularly based on my own
interests?

To solve this problem, I built a “smart” weekly newsletter service which
delivers HN content based on topics/keywords. I find it pretty useful to me,
so I want to share it with you guys in case you need it.

~~~
jaha
Great project! The hot topics tags/link are not working.

~~~
desmonding
Is it working now? It should open HN Algolia search page.

~~~
SpecialistEMT
It works

------
mkbkn
I have set up an IFTTT recipe that emails me whenever a new content is created
on HN, based on the keyword(s) chosen by me. And it mails on the same day.

Worked perfectly so far. But I'll give yours a try too. :)

~~~
desmonding
This is a clever idea! To check new content, there would be some kind of
service checking HN posts repeatedly I suppose?

------
soulclap
Looks interesting. Does the 'hot topics' section list all available tags or
are there more?

When choosing tags, it would help if I could see which tags you're giving to
specific stories on HN.

~~~
desmonding
Only top 50 tags are displayed.

At this moment, a tag/topic is simply the keyword when you do search on HN. I
agree it’s going to be more helpful to choose tags if it shows related
stories.

------
ryanjshaw
This might be very helpful. Will subscribing to 'blockchain' get me everything
from 'bitcoin'? How are topics identified, seeing as HN doesn't have native
tagging?

~~~
desmonding
Not necessarily. Currently a topic is simply the keyword when you do search on
HN powered by Algolia.

------
SpecialistEMT
Is there a list of keywords possible or can i input anything?

~~~
desmonding
You can input anything you want, but it’s recommended to use keywords that
show up frequently in HN titles.

